# looking for a good c# tutorial using visual studio 2010



## exodusprime1337 (Jun 9, 2010)

Now i've found a lot of tutorials, and i'm looking for mainly video tutorials on youtube, however... all the tutorials start with a file called main.cpp which 2010 visual studio express seems not to have.. I can't start the tutorials or follow along bceause they're all doing something different that i can' seem to follow... anybody got an idea.. they stat with main.cpp as opposed to a .cf or whatever file??


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 9, 2010)

There's virtually no difference between Visual Studio 2005, 2008, and 2010.  If you find a good tutorial for those older versions, it will work well enough.

C# projects start with Program.cs for Console Applications, Program.cs, Form1.cs, and Form1.Designer.cs for Window Applications, and Class1.cs for Class Libraries.

*.cpp is for C++.


When you search for C#, search for C#.NET (no space in there). Most search engines ignore the # unless it is combined giving you C and C++ results instead of C#.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jun 9, 2010)

awesome, yeah i found out how nubbish i was a lil while ago, all the tutorials were for c++ which is apparently as i found out not c# lol

got any ideas on good tutorials, i'm looking but some are either hard to read or hard to understand.. as in they don't explain the very basic stuff, which is kinda what i need


----------



## char[] rager (Jun 9, 2010)

There are a lot of tutorials and sites listed on this forum.

If you are interested in reading a book, which by the way is how I learn best, I highly recommend Essential C# 4.0. This book covers all of the essentials, including the new features included in the fourth version of C# the language. It also covers some of the new stuff included in .NET framework 4.0.

If you are interested I could get you this entire book for FREE. I actually purchased this book, and included with it was a FREE key to access the entire book online, kind of like an e-book. If you are wondering why I would give this away, it is because I absolutely HAVE NO need for the online version of this book. So, if you are interested, let me know.


----------

